# 55 gallon setup



## omgdoubletacos (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to this forum! I have a 55 gallon aquarium that I am in the process of converting my 55 gallon aquarium from a community tank to a cichlid tank. I've already got plenty of plants (both fake and real) and a few good hiding places (in the process of picking up one or two here and there). Right now I have the regular aquarium gravel in the bottom. Is the gravel okay, or do you suggest some other substrate in the bottom?

What would you suggest stocking it with? I would like to have a good variety of colors. I was looking more towards african cichlids since they tend to stay smaller. I'm looking at purchasing the fish from my local petsmart (theirs are very healthy, had a small cichlid tank before). Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum

Here's a link that may help: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_55g.php

I suggest picking a lake and seeing what species interests you most. Build around that fish. With a 55 gallon, you're limited to fish that stay under the 6" mark or so.

I would definitely go with sand for your substrate. Pool filter sand.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

I agree with iggy. The majority of cichlids will mow down your plants with a blink of an eye.(of course there are exceptions). I agree with pool filter sand. What type of filtration are you running?


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Be prepared to treat ICH after buying the fish from petsmart or petco. Good chance it's going to happen so i'd hold off on putting anything deco in the tank til that fiasco is over. Cichlids love to dig, never give them gravel


----------



## omgdoubletacos (Dec 7, 2013)

Hey! sorry for the late response! 
I am running a penguin 350. 
Cryptic: I've never had an issue with ICH from my local petsmart and I've been buying from them for at least 5 years.


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

i may want to add filtration. I have a 55 with a magnum 350 and a xp3, both canisters. Over filtering seems the norm with cichlids and im very glad I have both going. As far as the pet place goes I know the one by me carries poor quality cichlids - mostly hybrids. So if you want good quality well... but maybe your place is different. They don't all get from same supplier. But their stock is probably way limited to what is actually available. I say look into the species list on this site and go from there. The people here have good advice ask plenty of questions. (I do) if it was me I would say 2 or 3 species of mbuna totalling around 12 -15. Thats counting a bn pleco. Lots of choices! Good luck


----------



## omgdoubletacos (Dec 7, 2013)

I don't care so much if they are hybrids or not. I'm not looking to breed them, this is just a hobby tank. I used to have my tank stocked with tropical fish (tetras, guppies, platies, etc.) But I prefer the personality of cichlids. There aren't too many places around here that have fish. The shop my family and I used to get our fish from closed down because the owner was elderly and in poor health and her family didn't want to continue the shop.


----------



## omgdoubletacos (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's opinions and suggestions! I think I am going to stick with the mbuna. I am looking at getting some electric yellows, Acei, Auratus, and maybe a bumble bee or two


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Acei get too large for a 55, IMO. Auratus are best tried in a 6' tank. Same with the Bumblebee. They get huge too. And you don't want to add 1 or 2 fish of a single species. Petsmart sells some of the most aggressive Africans available. Depending on where you're located, there may be a cichlid club/assoc in your area that will provide you a better selection and far superior stock. Well worth looking into.


----------



## rupertoooo (Dec 7, 2005)

Are there any other LFS in your area outside of Petsmart/Petco? If you offer up your city/state maybe someone will chime in with a better option outside of Petsmart/Petco. African Cichlids are terrific animals however they require specific needs and its best not to jump in head first. I suggest doing research and gather as much information as possible before making your purchase.


----------



## fancey (Dec 23, 2013)

Please do not buy from petsmart. They do not treat animals well, their animals are not good quality, and they are more interested in money than the well being of the creatures. Support your small LFS.


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Some of that may sound harsh but we all speak from a little or a lot of experience. No one wants to hear of a tank disaster. The auratus is known to be highly aggressive and the bumble bee isnt far behind. The combo u have might work but most likely u will end up looking at one fish. Everyone says the acei gets big for a 55, BUT the acei is listed in the 55 cookie cutter. I did not listen to that advice and my acei in my 55 is my favorite. By the way - why is it in the cookie cutter when everyone says its too big? I will go against experts and say do it. That could be a good combo: 5 yellow labs and say 5 acei. Anywa,y its alway an information overload. Good luck (again)


----------



## omgdoubletacos (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's replies. I did a little research and have the beginning of my stock. I did find a local fish store (they specialize in only fish, salt and freshwater, and reptiles) and purchased 2 Acei and 2 yellow labs to start off. They are all getting along famously. Before going there I checked my local petsmart to look at their stock. Most of the fish were very healthy looking and sorted into proper tanks with other of their species, except for the "Assorted african" tank. I saw one that looked interesting can anyone tell me what it may be? Its yellow with wide vertical black stripes all down its body from head to tail.


----------



## omgdoubletacos (Dec 7, 2013)

Are there any other species that would go well with the Yellow labs and Acei? or would it be best to just stick with those two species?


----------



## rupertoooo (Dec 7, 2005)

Since you have selected Acei and the Labs I woulds stay that route and increase the ratios for each to 1m/3 or 4f. I definitely would not add another variety.


----------



## omgdoubletacos (Dec 7, 2013)

These are still pretty small. At what size and how can you tell the gender?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

As long as the tank is cycled, go and buy at least 6 more of each species. That yellow fish you're asking about could be P. crabo(bumblebee) or a male M. Lombardoi(Kenyi). Avoid both of these fish for your tank.

The Acei and labs will look great together, but as I and others may have said, the Acei do get huge. If you just settle on these two species, start with 10-12 of each.

You'll most likely figure out the females once they start breeding. That could be as early as 2".


----------



## omgdoubletacos (Dec 7, 2013)

I have noticed that one of my yellow labs has a thick black line on its dorsal fin and the other does not. Is that how you tell the gender? If so which is male and which is female?
.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Venting is the only reliable method for determining gender of monomorphic mbuna.
http://cichlid-forum.com/articles/gender.php
http://www.fishhead.com/articles/ventsex.htm


----------

